# Daisy's first senior medical exam



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy is going to the vet this Saturday for her first senior medical workup. I want everything done ... I just am not sure what "everything" is.

I know I want her blood drawn and tested, her thyroid checked .... what are some of the other things I need to be thinking about?

She's 7 years old.

:wave:


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Woody just had his senior visit done....did they ask for a urine spec?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

No, they haven't asked for anything yet. I'll get one though. What is that used for?

How old is Woody?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

From what we've experienced, the senior checks are pretty similar to the younger "well baby" checks with perhaps more lab work being done. An EKG can be done if warranted. Our vet gives a complete physical...... listens to heart and lungs, checks range of motion on all joints, eye check, palpates abdomen, checks ears and nose, palpates lymph nodes, and gives an "all over" rub down so he pretty much has a "hands on" everywhere. Lab and urine too. The vet we DON'T use anymore didn't want to do anything but give shots...... NOT!! Also, many vets want to see seniors twice a year instead of only once.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Hes 6....The urine is a test for kidneys....turns out woodys was very diluted even after a 12 hour fast, the took him off the Canidae b/c doc says it was not agreeing with his kidneys.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ha ha ha, don't I feel silly.

Got Daisy to the vet. He checked her over real good, felt her this way and that, and then told me she's perfect and we don't need to do a senior exam yet. Maybe next year. He said her coat is beautiful, her spirit is great, she's got a great personality, she's alert, she's bright, and nothing is wrong with her!!

:wave:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sam's senior Check ups were the same as his yearly's, just done 2x a year. Urine, Fecal, Complete Blood work up, Eye moisture, and hands on physical


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Her vet said he's not going to start her senior stuff til next year. 

He also said he thought she'd be just fine with a puppy, she's a perfect age he said. 

Hmmmm.....here we go again.

:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Worry wart.....


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Good News Daisy!!!!!!! Boy did I ever get misty when I read your first post!

So a puppy huh?  Just do it woman!!!!!!

And congratulations!!!!!!!!! 3 Months Smoke Free!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

so jo, when are you getting a puppy then???


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

yes when you geting a puppy then??: So glad Daisys doing great.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Daisy wants a little brother jo-ho.... are you gonna deny her one??? hahaha i'm such an enabler to your golden addiction...


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Did they change the air in her tires?  Glad she is doing OK!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I get chest x-rays. That is how we found KayCee's enlarged heart chamber. My vet could detect nothing with just listening but it sure showed up on x-ray when she got her physical last June--2 months before her 8th birthday. I got Honey's chest x-rays the net month--she was 5 1/2 at the time and had had heartworms when we adopted her. But her x-rays showed everything perfect.

I have decided all dogs should have a chest x-ray by they time they are 3 as a baseline. And then yearly after they are about 7 so any changes in heat, lungs, etc can be noted. And now that we know she has a mal forumed kidney, her geriatric physical will involved that full blood panel, urine, chest and kidney x-rays as well the the nose to tail exam.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Now that the vet has said she would be great with a puppy, GET that girl her puppy. I am glad that she is doing so well.


----------

